# Daily feeding recommendations..??



## louise22 (7 mo ago)

I have 2 Barraband parakeets (superb parrots) Just looking for advice on what to feed them. They get versele laga prestige seed mix, harrisons pellets (they don't always eat alot of these) tidymix parakeet mix (also don't eat alot of these and struggle with the bigger seeds, nuts etc) Recently started giving sprout mix occasionally, which includes - Mung Beans, Adzuki beans, Chickpeas, Beluga Lentils, Green Lentils or I will soak their seed mix overnight just to make them a little softer. They also get quinoa, kale, broccoli, mint, coriander, dill and occasionally will eat carrots...this is all the veg that they will eat.
Not really sure what can be fed daily or what should only be given as a treat..?? Since giving them sprouts for the first time, they aren't really interested in their dry seed. What can I sprout to feed every morning for them..?? Does everything just need soaked for 8 hours..?? How many days of rinsing until I can start to feed the sprouts..?? What dry seed mix could I try that they might prefer..??


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Oh, they are BEAUTIFUL! What are their names?

Everything you've outlined that you are giving them is GREAT! Sprouts are excellent for them -- better than dry seeds. 

Captive Superb Parrots should be provided with a balanced diet of grains, seeds, nuts, fresh vegetables and some fruit.*
*Suggestions for the seed mix include: hemp seed, oats, canary grass, sunflower seeds, safflower seeds, nyjer seeds and a high quality canary/budgie seed mix.*
*
Sprouting Everything
Safely Growing Seed Sprouts at Home

They like to chew on branches so if you can find willow branches that have not been chemically treated (Herbicides or Pesticides) you can offer those to your birds to chew.

Spray Millet can be used as a treat.
You also can try giving them mealworms as an occasional treat. Some like them and some do not.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

louise22 said:


> I have 2 Barraband parakeets (superb parrots) Just looking for advice on what to feed them. They get versele laga prestige seed mix, harrisons pellets (they don't always eat alot of these) tidymix parakeet mix (also don't eat alot of these and struggle with the bigger seeds, nuts etc) Recently started giving sprout mix occasionally, which includes - Mung Beans, Adzuki beans, Chickpeas, Beluga Lentils, Green Lentils or I will soak their seed mix overnight just to make them a little softer. They also get quinoa, kale, broccoli, mint, coriander, dill and occasionally will eat carrots...this is all the veg that they will eat.
> Not really sure what can be fed daily or what should only be given as a treat..?? Since giving them sprouts for the first time, they aren't really interested in their dry seed. What can I sprout to feed every morning for them..?? Does everything just need soaked for 8 hours..?? How many days of rinsing until I can start to feed the sprouts..?? What dry seed mix could I try that they might prefer..??
> 
> View attachment 264535
> ...


They are beautiful, how old are they and what are their names?


----------



## louise22 (7 mo ago)

Thank you. Their dry seed mix does actually contain most of them so might just stick to that but add in some sprouted seeds in the morning for them. I got them on the 9th of September last year. They were living in a shed in their cage, never out of the cage and being fed mostly sunflower seeds. They both have a leg band but only one has details on it. There is 2015 and 2018 so not sure which one is birth year. Their names are Milo and Mumble (named after the little penguin in happy feet because they do a tapping thing which always makes me think of the movie)..........The mirrors have now been taken down as they were a bit obsessed haha


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh my goodness— they are the absolute cutest little things!! I loved your video, their antics are so funny. I’ve never heard Barraband parakeets vocalize, their little warbles are precious 🥹 

Thanks for the video!!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Adorable, they were lucky to have you rescue them, sounds like their life before you was not good, I am sure they are much happier and healthier now.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I love their names.
Thank you for rescuing them and giving them a safe and loving forever home!
They are adorably precious!!
*


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)




----------

